# I am officially a golden rescue volunteer :)



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Good for you! It's all so worth it to help these beautiful souls.


----------



## Wagners Mom2 (Mar 20, 2012)

mylissyk said:


> Good for you! It's all so worth it to help these beautiful souls.


I don't know what took me so long! It really was a very rewarding day.  Thanks!!


----------



## debra1704 (Feb 22, 2012)

I have thought of doing this- good for you!!


----------



## Wagners Mom2 (Mar 20, 2012)

debra1704 said:


> I have thought of doing this- good for you!!


I had a great time...I really did. I've wanted to do it for a long time--but I was working full time, with a (now) 3 year old--so didn't have a lot of free time. Then I got laid off in January--and so I figured why not? It will give me something to do once in a while, and helping a wonderful cause. Win/Win.  

I just emailed and said I'd love to help with home checks, special events, some transport and any computer work they needed help with--and voila! 

I worked for years with horse rescue and did a LOT by myself...so I know that every little thing that someone else can help with is a real blessing. Hope you are able to help one day, if your heart leads you there!


----------



## bonacker (Jun 30, 2009)

That's wonderful! I would love to be involved with Golden rescue. Unfortunately, the big thing we have to work on FIRST in my area of SC is to get the word out there to SPAY AND NEUTER!!!!


----------



## Wagners Mom2 (Mar 20, 2012)

bonacker said:


> That's wonderful! I would love to be involved with Golden rescue. Unfortunately, the big thing we have to work on FIRST in my area of SC is to get the word out there to SPAY AND NEUTER!!!!


Ugh. I SO know what you mean...huge problem here too--and heck, probably most of America. It's just sickening the way people don't care or think they are not part of the problem. But I'll try not to get on my soap box.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

bonacker said:


> That's wonderful! I would love to be involved with Golden rescue. Unfortunately, the big thing we have to work on FIRST in my area of SC is to get the word out there to SPAY AND NEUTER!!!!


Here is the list of the GR Rescues in SC if you're interested in helping-

*The Golden Retriever Club of America National Rescue Committee*

*South Carolina*

Foothills Golden Retriever Rescue
Grateful Goldens Rescue of the Low Country

*There's also MIDLANDS GOLDEN RETRIEVER RESCUE-they are not on the National List.*

Here's a link to their website:

Midlands Golden Retriever Rescue






Wagners Mom said:


> Ugh. I SO know what you mean...huge problem here too--and heck, probably most of America. It's just sickening the way people don't care or think they are not part of the problem. But I'll try not to get on my soap box.


 

I think most of us that help with Rescue Groups have a good idea of how much of a problem it really is because of the number of animals we see in Shelters and the large number that are being euthanized weekly-it's very very sad IMO. 

Wagners Mom, I'm so glad to hear how much you enjoyed helping with Triad-that's awesome.

I sure miss helping CFGRR-I wish they hadn't closed down.:bawling:


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

Wow, that sounds so great!! You are doing such good work!


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

That is wonderful, Stephanie! Congratulations on following your heart and getting involved. I hope you'll keep us posted on your experiences, I'd love to learn more. Would love to see photos too!


----------



## Wagners Mom2 (Mar 20, 2012)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> I think most of us that help with Rescue Groups have a good idea of how much of a problem it really is because of the number of animals we see in Shelters and the large number that are being euthanized weekly-it's very very sad IMO.
> 
> Wagners Mom, I'm so glad to hear how much you enjoyed helping with Triad-that's awesome.
> 
> I sure miss helping CFGRR-I wish they hadn't closed down.:bawling:


It is SO sad, Carolina Mom. and it really breaks my heart. I have wanted to volunteer at our local shelter for months, but I'm really not sure my heart could take it because it is a kill shelter. So instead, I take newspapers and food once a month. I hate being such a wuss about it because *somebody* has to help--but it really about kills me. 

So far, the Triad is just awesome. I SO wish you were up here, Carolina Mom!! It's such a shame CFGRR closed down--and there isn't one close enough to take advantage of such a wonderful volunteer in you!


----------



## Wagners Mom2 (Mar 20, 2012)

vcm5 said:


> Wow, that sounds so great!! You are doing such good work!


Thank you! I'm not doing much, but every little bit hopefully helps!


----------



## Wagners Mom2 (Mar 20, 2012)

nolefan said:


> That is wonderful, Stephanie! Congratulations on following your heart and getting involved. I hope you'll keep us posted on your experiences, I'd love to learn more. Would love to see photos too!


Thank you, Kristy!! And I most definitely will keep you all posted!! And take pics!  

Here is the my buddy from yesterday--one of the ones that stole my heart. I would be a foster failure for sure! hee hee.  This is Mason--he's about a year and a half old--was a stray and just finished heartworm treatments. SWEET boy--and full of energy! lol. He found a foster home yesterday, but if all goes well, they will most likely adopt! Family has already been approved to adopt, but he isn't quite finished with all of his health screening quite yet!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Mason's a good looking boy-anyone would be lucky to have him.

I was on Triad's site earlier today looking at their available Goldens. They've got a beautiful Red headed curly young golden girl named Phoebe, she's such a doll. 

When you help a GR Rescue, you get to see a lot of really GREAT dogs. It's fun helping and everything you do helps these beautiful goldens.


----------



## Wagners Mom2 (Mar 20, 2012)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> Mason's a good looking boy-anyone would be lucky to have him.
> 
> I was on Triad's site earlier today looking at their available Goldens. They've got a beautiful Red headed curly young golden girl named Phoebe, she's such a doll.
> 
> When you help a GR Rescue, you get to see a lot of really GREAT dogs. It's fun helping and everything you do helps these beautiful goldens.


She is beautiful!! 

Yesterday, Cato, Mason and Winnie were there--and they all found homes!  Personality wise, Cato was my favorite. He was so sweet, mellow, laid back and LOVING! Whereas Mason was very sweet, but he was SO interested in the other dogs and you could just tell, he hasn't been able to play for so long! Winnie was very well behaved and is going to a really nice young couple that has their own lake for him to play in! It was great having all of these happy endings. And everyone loves goldens--and it's so easy to talk to potential golden owners about them when you truly do love them.


----------



## AlanK (Jun 28, 2008)

Two words...."Bless You"


----------



## Family of Grace (Jun 23, 2012)

I am so happy for you... My wife and I are entering in on the adoption side of things but I think I will soon be willing to help find forever homes for more. Thanks for your efforts and continue to share the highlights. 



Wagners Mom said:


> I signed up earlier in the week and did my first work today.
> 
> First, I went to work/learn the ropes at an Adoption Event at Petco. It was great. There were 3 available goldens there and 2 got forever homes--and one got a foster (but probably his forever home!). All of the new families had already completed the processes, but came there with the dog(s) in mind, they wanted to meet. Wonderfully sweet dogs and I enjoyed being able to interact with them, the other volunteers, other golden owners and many golden enthusiasts.
> 
> ...


----------



## Wagners Mom2 (Mar 20, 2012)

AlanK said:


> Two words...."Bless You"


That is very sweet of you...thank you.


----------



## Wagners Mom2 (Mar 20, 2012)

Coming Soon said:


> I am so happy for you... My wife and I are entering in on the adoption side of things but I think I will soon be willing to help find forever homes for more. Thanks for your efforts and continue to share the highlights.


Good for you guys, too! Our inn is full--but I imagine down the road....lol.  Keep us posted on your new adventure as well, please! And best of luck!


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Oh Mason, what a heartbreaker!!!! So glad things are looking up for him, I just want to hug him!!!!


----------



## Wagners Mom2 (Mar 20, 2012)

nolefan said:


> Oh Mason, what a heartbreaker!!!! So glad things are looking up for him, I just want to hug him!!!!


He is a DOLLBABY! But, aren't they all?! Everyone that met him LOVED him. I thought there was going to be a fight over him--well, not really, but you know! ha ha.


----------

